# iPad



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm thinking about selling my Motorola Xoom and buying an iPad 2 like I should of done in the first place. 

But with the iPad 3 hopefully being released before I go on holiday in June, do you think it will push the iPad 2 price down much?

Or should I just purchase one now?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Price will hardly change, I'd be waiting for the 3 as it'll be released next month!

You'll kick yourself if it comes out with the retina display etc....

Your other alternative will be to buy an iPad 2 (used) then pay the £38 for AppleCare the 2 is an awesome bit of kit! If you went this route I'd wait for the release of the 3 as the early adopters will likely be selling their 2's


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What's the AppleCare cover then?

How much are the iPads when they come out?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

7th march isnt it for ipad 3 ? i too am holding on .... 

anyone know what the price will be for Ipad 3 and what the 2 will drop to ?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

As always with Apple, it's not definite until Apple say so. I heard March 12th.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought mine from the US, saved about a £100 over the UK pricing, if you get one from the US & are going for the GSM version you need to have the AT&T version as the Verizon one doesn't have a SIM, rendering the cellular useless over in the UK.

I really don't know what the price will be once launched, but the AppleCare will be an additional years warranty


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So if I bought a used iPad2, could I still buy AppleCare?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Matt. said:


> So if I bought a used iPad2, could I still buy AppleCare?


You sure could, although it may have to be purchased within its first year from when the hardware was originally purchased, perhaps someone with more insight could answer in more depth...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you know how much iPads are when they come out?


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look at the refurb section of the Apple online store. Very good prices & as new as new can be..You can also get Applecare on refurb items :thumb:

http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad


----------



## stevey_cam (Mar 8, 2011)

Matt. said:


> As always with Apple, it's not definite until Apple say so. I heard March 12th.


Apple media events are always on a Tuesday so doubt it'll be the 12th.

They start at £399 for a 16gb wifi only at the moment.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

If i remember right, last year when the ipad 2 was released, Apple reduced the prices of the first iPad by about £90. I reckon that Apple will do the same kind of thing once ipad3 is released.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Apparently the shops that buy ipads (places like Gamestation) have seen a 300% increase in people selling over the last 10 days with the impending ipad 3 release.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So for the sake of £90-£100 I may as well get a iPad 3 then. 

When iPhones are released they are usually £499, how much are the iPads?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Id be waiting for iPad 3 or iPad Pro

Retina display is confirmed:

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/02/17/confirmed-ipad-3-has-a-2048x1536-retina-display/

Unless somebody else is making a highly condenced DPI screen i'd say thats proof enough.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

iPad Pro? More please...


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> iPad Pro? More please...


It's just my personal thought of what the iPad 3 might be called, nothing else.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ooo..


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I am in exactly same position I was in car phone warehouse yesterday and decided I'm just going to go and get one because I have wanted one for ages got home got my money ready to go back today to find out there's a 3 coming out...

I think the only difference is going to be the screen and I don't know whether to wait or not because it could cost alot more or do I just get a 2 because not that much changes like the phones?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm. Think I will just sell my Xoom and iPod touch and get an iPad 3.

Only had the Xoom a few weeks :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Hmm. Think I will just sell my Xoom and iPod touch and get an iPad 3.
> 
> Only had the Xoom a few weeks :lol:


Just out of curiosity, why are you selling the xoom?

I've just sold my iPad2. Not that I didnt get on with it or anything, but I find myself hardly using it. Found myself still using my Macbook Pro and iPhone4 most of the time


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Sian said:


> I am in exactly same position I was in car phone warehouse yesterday and decided I'm just going to go and get one because I have wanted one for ages got home got my money ready to go back today to find out there's a 3 coming out...
> 
> I think the only difference is going to be the screen and I don't know whether to wait or not because it could cost alot more or do I just get a 2 because not that much changes like the phones?


Won't just be the screen, it's highly probable that you'll also see an increase in processor power ie Quad Core & better cameras etc, however, at the end of the day it's all rumour at this point...



Dizzle77 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you selling the xoom?
> 
> I've just sold my iPad2. Not that I didnt get on with it or anything, but I find myself hardly using it. Found myself still using my Macbook Pro and iPhone4 most of the time


I found the opposite, rarely use my MacBook Pro & only really use the iPhone 4 as a phone & very limited web use...

I'd struggle without my iPad2


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you selling the xoom?
> 
> I've just sold my iPad2. Not that I didnt get on with it or anything, but I find myself hardly using it. Found myself still using my Macbook Pro and iPhone4 most of the time


I bought the Xoom middle of January for my daughter to take on holiday in June to watch films on.

I have loaded 5 films onto it and that's it. I have picked it up once to do an update.

With the iPad I can't help but think I'll use it too.

How much did you sell your iPad for?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I couldn't wait and when I went into the apple store today they said the iPad 3has been postponed ...I decided I couldn't wait as I want to take my iPad to car shows this year while i am away soooo

Here I am writing to you all on my black (best colour IMO) 32gb wifi only ( because the guy showed me how to connect my phone 3G to my iPad ) ... Very happy indeed


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Sian said:


> Well I couldn't wait and when I went into the apple store today they said the iPad 3has been postponed ...I decided I couldn't wait as I want to take my iPad to car shows this year while i am away soooo
> 
> Here I am writing to you all on my black (best colour IMO) 32gb wifi only ( because the guy showed me how to connect my phone 3G to my iPad ) ... Very happy indeed


Does it use the data what you get on your phone contract?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice one, I'm holding off till ipad 3. I got a £250 Currys voucher from work so that'll pay for a lot of it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sian said:


> Well I couldn't wait and when I went into the apple store today they said the iPad 3has been postponed ...I decided I couldn't wait as I want to take my iPad to car shows this year while i am away soooo
> 
> Here I am writing to you all on my black (best colour IMO) 32gb wifi only ( because the guy showed me how to connect my phone 3G to my iPad ) ... Very happy indeed


Wonder if it will be out before June though?

Are you connecting a iPhone to use the 3G?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Sian said:


> Well I couldn't wait and when I went into the apple store today they said the iPad 3has been postponed ...I decided I couldn't wait as I want to take my iPad to car shows this year while i am away soooo
> 
> Here I am writing to you all on my black (best colour IMO) 32gb wifi only ( because the guy showed me how to connect my phone 3G to my iPad ) ... Very happy indeed


Stock answer buddy, they need to shift as much of the old stock as possible, pretty much guarantee it'll be an early March launch stateside followed by end of March/ early April RoW.

You'd be hard pressed to find an Apple Store that would either a) know categorically of the launch or b) actually tell you if they did know.

Apple keeps things über secret even internally for fear of leaks...

Either way, hope you love it! Great bit of kit!!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm already waiting for the iPad 3, use my 2 daily, hours at a time, take it everywhere with me mainly cos I have work email set up on it.

Fantastic bit of kit the 2 is thats why I'm sad and hopefully going to get the 3 on release day, my 2 will only be sold when I have the 3 in my grubby little hands.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

nortonski said:


> I found the opposite, rarely use my MacBook Pro & only really use the iPhone 4 as a phone & very limited web use...
> 
> I'd struggle without my iPad2


I probably wod have used it more if I was able to play Miniclip Pool on it, but unfortunately it's flash based 



Matt. said:


> .How much did you sell your iPad for?


 £315



Sian said:


> Well I couldn't wait and when I went into the apple store today they said the iPad 3has been postponed ...I decided I couldn't wait as I want to take my iPad to car shows this year while i am away soooo
> 
> Here I am writing to you all on my black (best colour IMO) 32gb wifi only ( because the guy showed me how to connect my phone 3G to my iPad ) ... Very happy indeed


The apple store staff know as much as we do when it comes to upcoming product releases. All info is pointing to March 7th announcement and when ipad3 released no doubt ipad 2 will see significant reductions


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Does it use the data what you get on your phone contract?





Matt. said:


> Wonder if it will be out before June though?
> 
> Are you connecting a iPhone to use the 3G?


Yeh you connect the two and use your phone contract data  genius as I only really need to use it when I have wifi so at least now I can still have 3G and saved 100 so paid for bigger memory instead


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> I probably would have used it more if I was able to play Miniclip Pool on it, but unfortunately it's flash based


Did you buy an Android Tablet?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sian said:


> Yeh you connect the two and use your phone contract data  genius as I only really need to use it when I have wifi so at least now I can still have 3G and saved 100 so paid for bigger memory instead


Spill the beans then?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> The apple store staff know as much as we do when it comes to upcoming product releases. All info is pointing to March 7th announcement and when ipad3 released no doubt ipad 2 will see significant reductions


How much of a reduction though? That was my original question.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Spill the beans then?


You need to make a hot spot on your phone and then connect it to your iPad


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hot spot?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Did you buy an Android Tablet?


Nope. I just dont think I need a tablet. Definately a luxury, although we'll see what the ipad3 brings to the table 



Matt. said:


> How much of a reduction though? That was my original question.


Yup and i answered your question in one of my previous posts 

Think reduction last time was around £90


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Oops so you did.

I have got that much going through my head about the bloody things.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Oops so you did.
> 
> I have got that much going through my head about the bloody things.


......that and trying to find the hot spot 

Just remembered one of the other reasons I wasnt keen on using the ipad much - screen resolution. Found that images, text and youtube videos weren't as sharp as my iphone or MBP. Kind of annoyed me a bit

This will probably all be resolved when retina display ipad3 is released though......


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

iPad 3's screen resolution will be doubled, and there is a slightly quicker processor A5X


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So if the Screen Resolution is doubled, what will that mean?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Matt. said:


> So if the Screen Resolution is doubled, what will that mean?


It will be able to display clearer/sharper images...imagine Standard Def TV v Blue Ray.....although the new screen will be superior to Blue Ray (1080) as teh iP3 will be 1536!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

IMO if you have an iPhone ipad is obvious upgrade. If you're using android then gave a look at Samsung galaxy tab
7, 9 and 10" tablets.
with ICS android 4 OUT already, things are getting interesting for tablets.



Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a Xoom which is good for the ICS, but I think I will prefer the iPad.

Having said that, I have hardly used the Xoom!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Matt. said:


> I have a Xoom which is good for the ICS, but I think I will prefer the iPad.
> 
> Having said that, I have hardly used the Xoom!


so why WILL you use an iPad if you hardly used the Xoom?

I have an iPad2 and its great. Convenient etc.
But if I was given a Xoom, I would use that just as much.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Because I don't like Android.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

you're just accessing data at the end of the day.

Anyway, at the end of the day you are either an appelite or a Android fan.
Wait for the iPad 3, might as well as its not long to wait.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Appelite :lol:

That's what I'm going to do. If the difference will only be £100 between the 2 & 3, I think I'll sell the iPod and Xoom and get a 32gb iPad.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have an iPad 2 and it's great, using ATM, so I know the draw of it.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had my iPad 2 two days and love it sooooo much can not get enough wish I had bought it long ago!! If the 3 is that much better I'm just gona trade it in lol


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like the iPad3 will be a reality very soon. Apple has begun sending out invites to a special media event on march 7th......so looks like the rumours for the last few weeks have been right 

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/02/28/apple-issues-invitations-for-ipad-3-media-event-on-march-7/

Edit : Looking at the invite screenshot, those icons look high def to me, so retina display looks like a dead cert afterall


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what looks to be better in the iPad 3?

Retina display? Means?.?.

Based on the invite date, when is it likely to be released do you think?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt. said:


> So what looks to be better in the iPad 3?
> 
> Retina display? Means?.?.
> 
> Based on the invite date, when is it likely to be released do you think?


High resolution display. The ipad 2 is 1024 x 768 whilst the ipad 3 is rumoured to be 2,048-by-1,536. This equates to about 4 times as many pixel, so everything will look a hell of a lot sharper.

The resolution is one of the reason why I think I didnt use my ipad2 as much. Everything just looks that much sharper on my MBP and even iPhone4. When you look at the icons on an iPad2 you can see a fuzzyness around them.

No idea when it will be released, but if rumours are true, shipments are already being sent over from China to US. I think they will launch in the US first in mid - End March, then UK around the beginning of April.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't wait!

I need to get on selling my Xoom


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope it is, Been looking at Ipad2 for ages now, but will def wait for the 3


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sure all other vendors can match and outperform the iPad,spec wise, but nothing comes close to apple's store.
The iPad is and will always be the go to selection. Do wait for the iPad 3 because it's useless to buy iPad 2 now. The price won't change and the specs will surely get better with the upcoming version.
Hope this helps


----------

